# ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

هل اي حد في حياتو بيتعرض للظلم بيتحول لشخص شرير
الظلم هنا قصدي بمعناه القوي 
الظلم اللي هو بيغير حياتك للاسود 
بمعنى افكارو بتتغير  شخصيتو بتتغير يمكن نقول مبادئو كمان بيتخلى عنها عشان هي اللي جابتلو الالم والوجع ده
زي انو يفكر يعمل نفس اللي اتعمل فيه؟؟
هل هو هنا شرير ولا الظروف والتجربه خلتو يعمل زيهم
محدش يقولي ربنا هينتقم او ربنا هيعمل لان مبيحصلش  والمظلوم هنا بيحس بقهر ووجع اكتر...محدش يعلق ع النقطه دي...
وهل لو هو عمل اللي اتعمل فيهم او بمعنى تاني ذوقهم طعم الظلم يبقى زيهم حتى لو ارتاح في الاخر وانقذ ما فضل منو  جواه
عايزه اعرف حكمكم وتصرفكم هنا؟؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

*باختصار من غير ما اناقش اي نقطه 
صدقيني عن تجربه 
عمر الانتقام ما بيريح 
انتي هتكوني بتنتقمي من نفسك اول حد 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مايو 2012)

الموضوع يعتمد على مدى قوة الانسان المظلوم نفسه ... فيه انسان يتظلم يتحول للشر مش هقولك عشان هو شخصية وحشة بس هقولك هو مش قادر يستحمل اكتر من كدة التمسله العذر و نحاول نساعده لان اصله كان كويس و الشر لا يُكتسب يعنى مفيش حد مؤمن جدا و طيب جدا يتحول 180 درجة .. ضميره هيأنبه .. روح ربنا اللى فيه هتبكته على شره .. فحتى لو حاد عن شخصه و ايمانه لفترة هيرجع تانى مش هيستمر ... بس لازم يطلب المساعدة عشان صعب اوى انه يواجه الظلم لوحده و اكيد هيلاقى حد يساعده .. الدنيا وحشة اة بس لسة فيها كام حد كدة لسة القسوة ملعبتش فى قلوبهم و شوهتها ممكن يقدمو المساعدة بطيب خاطر .
هل هيرتاح لو انتقم ؟؟؟ لو كان انسان كويس بالعكس مش هيحس بمرارة الانتقام غير اما يفوق .. غيظ و غضب الظلم هيقوده .. لحد ما يخلص انتقامه و يرجع لنفسه و يندم اشد ندم ... فياريت لو معملش حاجة يرجع يندم عليها 
حتى الكتاب قال " اغضبو ولا تخطئو " ... مش دايما ربنا بينتقم فى وقتها و لا حتى بعد كدة بس ربنا بيعوض الانسان المظلوم باى شكل .. الله ليس بظالم ... مبينساش .. ممكن مينقمش بس يعوض ... ايه الفايدة من الانتقام ؟؟ الافيد هو التعويض 
ربنا يساعد كل مظلوم و يرد الظلم عنه


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هل اي حد في حياتو بيتعرض للظلم بيتحول لشخص شرير
> الظلم هنا قصدي بمعناه القوي
> الظلم اللي هو بيغير حياتك للاسود
> بمعنى افكارو بتتغير  شخصيتو بتتغير يمكن نقول مبادئو كمان بيتخلى عنها عشان هي اللي جابتلو الالم والوجع ده
> ...


*لو كل واحد اتحول للشر علشان اتظلم كلنا هنبقى شريرين 
لازم نقتنع انه كل الناس بتتعرض للظلم  
الافضل نبص لنفسنا ونقبلها بكل ما فيها 
كل انسان فيه جزء شرير ولكن لابد الا يتحكم فينا الجزء الشرير 
لانه وقتها هنعمل شر هيأذى ناس كتير ولكن اول حد هيتأذى بسببه هو احنا 
"اِقْضِ  لِي يَا اَللهُ، وَخَاصِمْ مُخَاصَمَتِي مَعَ أُمَّةٍ غَيْرِ رَاحِمَةٍ،  وَمِنْ إِنْسَانِ غِشٍّ وَظُلْمٍ نَجِّنِي" (سفر المزامير 43: 1)

"لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى الظُّلْمِ " (سفر المزامير 62: 10)

"كُنْ ضَامِنَ عَبْدِكَ لِلْخَيْرِ، لِكَيْلاَ يَظْلِمَنِي الْمُسْتَكْبِرُونَ" (سفر المزامير 119: 122)

"افْدِنِي مِنْ ظُلْمِ الإِنْسَانِ، فَأَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاكَ" (سفر المزامير 119: 134)

"أَنْقِذْنِي يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الشَّرِّ. مِنْ رَجُلِ الظُّلْمِ احْفَظْنِي" (سفر المزامير 140: 1)

"اذا ظلمك القريب في شيء فلا تحنق عليه ولا تات شيئا من امور الشتم" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 10: 6)

"هكَذَا  قَالَ الرَّبُّ: أَجْرُوا حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً، وَأَنْقِذُوا الْمَغْصُوبَ  مِنْ يَدِ الظَّالِمِ، وَالْغَرِيبَ وَالْيَتِيمَ وَالأَرْمَلَةَ. لاَ  تَضْطَهِدُوا وَلاَ تَظْلِمُوا" (سفر إرميا 22: 3)

"رَأَيْتَ يَا رَبُّ ظُلْمِي. أَقِمْ دَعْوَايَ" (سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 59)*

والايات كتير وكتير وكتير بتقول منردش على الظلم بالظلم 
خلينا نثق فى ربنا انه هو وحده اللى هيرد مظلمتنا فملعون من اتكل على ذراع بشر 

وكمان لازم نكون واثقين تماما انه مفيش بنى ادم على الارض دى لم يتعرض للظلم 
*
ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ*


*نصلى الى الرب ان يرفع عن كل المظلومين  اتعابهم *
*امين *​


----------



## the shepherd (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هل اي حد في حياتو بيتعرض للظلم بيتحول لشخص شرير​
> 
> 
> الظلم هنا قصدي بمعناه القوي
> ...


 
مع احترامي لرأي و شخص الجميع 

لما بنتظلم . مش كل الناس بتبقي شريرة مش علشان هي مش عايزة تبقي شريرة او متمسكة بربنا و وصيتة . لا في ناس مبتعرفش تبقي شريرة سعات . نفسهم ينتقموا و نفسهم يعبروا عن مدي الحزن و الالم و الجرح الي هما اتعرضولوا بس مش عارفين و بيتحججوا بان دة الصح و ان الانتقام مش هيفيد و لازم اسمع كلام ربنا و ربنا هيجبلي حقي و كل الكلام الشاعري ذو الشكل الديني في الظاهر و هو جوهرة العجز و عدم القدرة . ​ 
المشكلة ان اي حد برة الموقف كلامه هيبقي نظري و كل واحد هيقول ما انا اتظلمت قبل كدة و استحملت و ربنا قوانا و الموقف عدي و الحقيقية ممكن تكون ان مش ربنا الي قواة انه يتحمل بس ضعفة و عجزة هما الي خلوا الموضوع يعدي بدون انتقام . 
و ناس تانية هتقول ان التجربة بتقوي و ان كله للخير و انك هتبقي انسان افضل لما التجربة تمر و هتضحك عليها و تقول كانت ايام . بس للاسف مش كل الناس بيحصل معاها كدة .​ 
الي بيتجرح و بيتظلم بجد للاسف نظرته لربنا احياناً بتتغير و بتتشوه و احيانا بيتلاشي الله تماما من فكره و منطقة و بألتأكيد قلبه . كان نفعني بأية ربنا لما حصلي كل دة . حتي لو موجود انا استفدت اية من وجودة . لو كان بيحبني بجد مكنش سمح ان كل دة يحصل . كان مد ايدة او خفف عني الحمل شوية . كان عمل اي حاجة . بس فعلاً انا مش شايف انه عملي اي حاجة و اني مستفدتش من تبعيتي ليه و ايماني بيه . فأين هو الله عندما احتجته ؟​ 
و في ناس بتنتقم و مش هتكلم انا بترتاح و لا مش بترتاح بس في كل الاحوال هي مبتبقاش هي . في حاجز كدة جوة الانسان لما بيتكسر صعب كتير يرجع لورا و يعيش كأنه مكسرهوش . خلاص بقي شخص تاني . و برضة هرجع و اقول كدة كدة انا مبقتش انا لما اتجرحت و اتظلمت و مستحيل ارجع اكون زي ما كنت . و للاسف مش شايف اي حل او اي طريقة تشفيني او ترجع ثقتي في ربنا تاني . ​ 
و صدقيني دي مش آلامك لوحدك . و كنت اتمني يبقي عندي اجابة لتساؤلاتك غير الاجابات النظرية الي ولا هتقدم و لا هتأخر . و ان الانتقام غلط و حرام و مش هيشفيك و مش هيريحك . بس انا عارف ان الكلام عمره ما بيريح و حتي لو قالولك صلي و اسكبي نفسك قدام ربنا برضة ممكن مترتاحيش و بالعكس تحسي بغربة عنه اكتر وانه فعلاً صنم مش بيسمع و لا مقدر الي انت فيه . و يمكن ناس كتير هيقولوا ازاي بقول الكلام الغريب دة و هيبتدوا يشكوا في ايماني و في علاقتي و فكري عن ربنا . بس دة واقع محدش يقدر ينكره .​ 
محدش يقدر ينكر انه بيبقي مشتاق لحضن جامد قوي لايد تتلف حولينا و ايد تانية تطبطب علينا تقولنا ان كل حاجة هتبقي خير و متخفش انا هنا اهو معاك . بس للاسف مش بنلاقي معظم الوقت و حتي لو لقينا كبرنا خلاص و بطلنا نصدق الكلام دة .
بس هل معني كدة ان مفيش حل و اننا نستسلم للالم و نموت او حتي نموت الي كان السبب ؟؟  و ندخل في دايرة عمرها ما هتنتهي من الانتقام المتبادل . معتقدش بصراحة . بس انا طولت قوي لدرجة اني هكتفي بكدة دلوقت و هحاول اكمل مرة تانية لو قدرت .​ 
ربنا يقوينا كلنا و يعزي قلوب كل حزين و يشفي كل جرح و ضعف فينا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مايو 2012)

*الإنسان كيان لا يستطيع أن يخلق من نفسه كيان مخالف لطبيعته .....
فهو كيان يتكون منذ أن كان جنينا فى رحم أمه
كيان يتشكل فى كل لحظة من لحظات طفولته
حتى يصل لمرحلة الإدراك ..... وهنا يتوقف التشكيل
ويصل لمرحلة أخرى
وهى مرحلة الأستجابة لطبيعته 
وقد تكون هناك مقاومة لتلك الطبيعة
لكن يظل الأصل كامن داخله ..... سواء كان خيرا .... أو شراً
لكن يكون هناك طرف ثالث ....
يملك السلطة على التغيير
وهذه سلطة مقيدة وليست مطلقة
مقيدة بإرادة الإنسان نفسه
لو طلب الإنسان بيقين وصدق من تلك السلطة أن تغيره
فهى ستسارع فى تغيره ...... 
وهذه السلطة سلطة خيرة 
فهى تغير للأفضل ..... دوما
وهذه السلطة هى الخالق نفسه
الذى يضع نفسه لتلبية رغبات الإنسان للتغيير للأفضل 

أما إن طلب الإنسان أن يتغير للأسوء .... فليس عليه إلا أن يمارس الشرور .... وحينئذ يتغير بأنطفاء النور الذى فيه تدريجيا .... حتى يعم عليه الظلام تماما 

وكل شيئ فى النهاية ...... يخضع للإنسان نفسه ..... لذا ..... فأنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان

صلواتى لك .... ولأنجيل .... ولسارة .... ولكل العابرين ....

[YOUTUBE]Nxe0MMT2s78[/YOUTUBE]​ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

*لولو ...*
*عايزة تنتقمى لا تتردى... أنتقمى ...*
*بس بشرط تكونى مستعدة لدفع التمن  ...*
*لو فى جيبك تمنه تدفعيه ..أتوكلى على الله *
*بس فيه شرط تانى ...سورى ...كنت هنساه*
*لو انتى اللى هتدفعى التمن بس مش هتحملى السعر على حد تانى ...فاهمة ؟؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هل اي حد في حياتو بيتعرض للظلم بيتحول لشخص شرير
> الظلم هنا قصدي بمعناه القوي
> الظلم اللي هو بيغير حياتك للاسود
> بمعنى افكارو بتتغير  شخصيتو بتتغير يمكن نقول مبادئو كمان بيتخلى عنها عشان هي اللي جابتلو الالم والوجع ده
> ...



ما اصعب الشعور بالظلم لكن ....الانتقام ليس الحل....لانة في الغالب    ما يدفع الانسان الى ظلم نفسه بدلاً من الانتقام ....يقال ان العفو و التجاهل  هو اشد انواع الانتقام ... إلا ان العديد  منا يعجز عن العفو بحجة ان الظلم الذي وقع عليه شديد و ليس له حل إلا الانتقام ...و هذا غير صحيح ....علينا ان ننظر الى الظلم من ناحية ثانيه ناحية ايجابية حتى لا نصبح اعداء لأنفسنا و مبادئنا و يتغلغل الظلم في اعماقنا و كل تصرفاتنا  و نكرة انفسنا... علينا ان  نحاول التخلص من هذا الشعور الصعب  من خلال اقناع انفسنا بأن الانتقام ليس إلا حل مؤقت و قد يفسد حياتنا و اخلاقنا... و ان  نتحلى بروح المسامحة و العفو او حتى التجاهل و نجعل الظلم الذي وقع علينا حافز لاثبات نفسنا و التمسك بمبادئنا و اخلاقنا .

تحياتي ...


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2012)

*الف سلامه عليكى شوفى انا  عارفه ومقدره ان الانسان المظلوم بيكون موجوع اوى ومش متحمل يسمع كلام نظرى  ... لكن عاوزه اقولك حاجه الظلم بيختلف وكمان بيختلف مدى تاْثيره علينا بمعنى انه فى ظلم الاقارب او المقربين لينا ودا بيكون اشد ظلم وابشع احساس ممكن تشعرين به لان هنا اللى ظالمك هو المفروض اللى كان يطبطب ويداوى  واعتقد فى الحاله دى هيستحال  تيجى ببالك فكرة الانتقام او انك تعملى المثل كل ما فى الموضوع انك هتتعلمى وتعتبرى الظلم واللى حسيتى بيه دا كله كان درس وهيتحفر فى كيانك الشخصى وهتحرصى انك متوجهيش نفس المشاعر دى تانى .....*
*اما بقا لو ظلم من اشخاص عابرين بنقابلهم فى حياتنا وبيختفوا ويظهروا غيرهم  فمظنش فبنصحك انك متفكريش فيهم ولا فى ظلمهم ليكى ....اصبرى  واطلبى من ربنا يدخل وصدقينى وعن تجربه بيدخل ولو مكنش بتشوفى بعيونك  وفى الوقت الحالى بعد ما بتسلمى امرك لربنا  بتشعرى بارتياح لانه مفيش غيره اللى بيداوى ويطيب مفيش ابشع من شعور الشخص انه مظلوم ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى *


----------



## Critic (31 مايو 2012)

انا معاكى وحاسس بأحساسك
لما الانسان بيتظلم بيكون حاسس برغبة فى تحقيق العدل , اما انه يرد الألم للى سببوله الألم , او انه يحصل على تعويض , وبيكون احساس شرعى جدا وحقيقى
بس صدقينى وعن تجربة , لا ده ولا ده هيجلب ليكى الراحة , وهتحسى انك مقيدة بأنتقامك ومش بتفكرى غير فيه ومش قادرة تتخطيه
التحرر والسلام مش هيجيلك غير لما تقررى تتنازلى عن حقك فى رد الألم , حتى لو مشاعرك رافضة وطبيعى هتبقى رافضة , بس لازم تاخدى القرار ده عقليا وتصرى عليه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *باختصار من غير ما اناقش اي نقطه *​
> *صدقيني عن تجربه *
> *عمر الانتقام ما بيريح *
> *انتي هتكوني بتنتقمي من نفسك اول حد *​


 وليه مش تقول بتنتقم لنفسك وتريحها ومش تحس بالظلم طول حياتك..؟؟
طالما العفو  والسكوت بيدمرو المظلوم؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> الموضوع يعتمد على مدى قوة الانسان المظلوم نفسه ... فيه انسان يتظلم يتحول للشر مش هقولك عشان هو شخصية وحشة بس هقولك هو مش قادر يستحمل اكتر من كدة التمسله العذر و نحاول نساعده لان اصله كان كويس و الشر لا يُكتسب يعنى مفيش حد مؤمن جدا و طيب جدا يتحول 180 درجة .. ضميره هيأنبه .. روح ربنا اللى فيه هتبكته على شره .. فحتى لو حاد عن شخصه و ايمانه لفترة هيرجع تانى مش هيستمر ... بس لازم يطلب المساعدة عشان صعب اوى انه يواجه الظلم لوحده و اكيد هيلاقى حد يساعده .. الدنيا وحشة اة بس لسة فيها كام حد كدة لسة القسوة ملعبتش فى قلوبهم و شوهتها ممكن يقدمو المساعدة بطيب خاطر .
> هل هيرتاح لو انتقم ؟؟؟ لو كان انسان كويس بالعكس مش هيحس بمرارة الانتقام غير اما يفوق .. غيظ و غضب الظلم هيقوده .. لحد ما يخلص انتقامه و يرجع لنفسه و يندم اشد ندم ... فياريت لو معملش حاجة يرجع يندم عليها
> حتى الكتاب قال " اغضبو ولا تخطئو " ... مش دايما ربنا بينتقم فى وقتها و لا حتى بعد كدة بس ربنا بيعوض الانسان المظلوم باى شكل .. الله ليس بظالم ... مبينساش .. ممكن مينقمش بس يعوض ... ايه الفايدة من الانتقام ؟؟ الافيد هو التعويض
> ربنا يساعد كل مظلوم و يرد الظلم عنه


ولو هو اكتسب الشر ده من طعم الظلم؟؟يعمل ايه هنا؟؟
طب لو مدة الظلم  طالت والمظلوم  حاسس بظلم شديد وادمر...
وشايف اللي قدامو واللي عمل فيه كده كويس.. هنا بيدمر اكتر
واكيد هو صبر  وصبر ع الظلم حتى نفذ صبرو 
مش هيعوض بس هيريح من جوه..طعم الظلم مرر اووووي..
وربنا مبيجازيش الظالم عشان المظلوم يرتاح ..احساس ان مفيش عدل يخليك تفكر انت تعمل وتنتقم..هنا انا مش شخص وحش
هلبش توب الوحاشه  بس..
مش هعلق ع اية الكتاب..
شكرا لردك وفهماه اوي اوي وهو صح مش هقولك لاء

شكراا


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2012)

وابقى شرير زيهم ؟!
سواء ربنا انتقم او لا مش قصتى بس انا مش هسمح لنفسى اتوصف بالوصف الى وصفته بيهم فى يوم من الايام لان انا مش كدة ولا هبقى كدة مهما تعرضت لظلم مش هبقى انسان ظالم وشرير ووحش
الظروف بتخلى الواحد ياخد خبرة ويفهم الى حواليه اكتر فتساعده ميقعش فى الغلط تانى لكن مش المفروض انها تحول الشخص من انسان كويس لشرير لاى ظرف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *لو كل واحد اتحول للشر علشان اتظلم كلنا هنبقى شريرين *​*لازم نقتنع انه كل الناس بتتعرض للظلم *
> *ساعات القناعه بتولد حاجات تانيه .. من كتر ما الواحد بيقتنع و بيقتنع ويسكت نفسوا*
> *يلاقي نفسو في الهاويه*​*
> **الافضل نبص لنفسنا ونقبلها بكل ما فيها *
> ...


بنقبل الظلم اه..لكن اللي سمح بالظلم مش يسمح لينا نتظلم واحنا نقول شكرا على كل شيئ يارب .. نلاقي نفسنا بنذوق اكتر ظلم ويعود عليك انت بالشر وترجع شرير؟؟

 شكرا لردك يا جون
صلي..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> وابقى شرير زيهم ؟!
> سواء ربنا انتقم او لا مش قصتى بس انا مش هسمح لنفسى اتوصف بالوصف الى وصفته بيهم فى يوم من الايام لان انا مش كدة ولا هبقى كدة مهما تعرضت لظلم مش هبقى انسان ظالم وشرير ووحش
> الظروف بتخلى الواحد ياخد خبرة ويفهم الى حواليه اكتر فتساعده ميقعش فى الغلط تانى لكن مش المفروض انها تحول الشخص من انسان كويس لشرير لاى ظرف


 
لما تبقى انسان ظالم وشرير ووحش هو انك  تظلم حد كويس مش اذاك..
انما اللي سمح بالظلم يسمح انك تبقى شرير
فانا هنا مش وحشه ابقى هنا احلى الوحشين ...
...


----------



## تيمو (1 يونيو 2012)

انتي معقدتيها حبتين ... يالي بنظلم بروح بياخد حقو بايدو ، أن تطالبي بحقوقك مش شر ، وأن تسعي لأخذ حقك برضو مش شر ...

كل شيء نسبي بما فيه الظلم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> مع احترامي لرأي و شخص الجميع ​
> 
> لما بنتظلم . مش كل الناس بتبقي شريرة مش علشان هي مش عايزة تبقي شريرة او متمسكة بربنا و وصيتة . لا في ناس مبتعرفش تبقي شريرة سعات . نفسهم ينتقموا و نفسهم يعبروا عن مدي الحزن و الالم و الجرح الي هما اتعرضولوا بس مش عارفين و بيتحججوا بان دة الصح و ان الانتقام مش هيفيد و لازم اسمع كلام ربنا و ربنا هيجبلي حقي و كل الكلام الشاعري ذو الشكل الديني في الظاهر و هو جوهرة العجز و عدم القدرة . ​
> المشكلة ان اي حد برة الموقف كلامه هيبقي نظري و كل واحد هيقول ما انا اتظلمت قبل كدة و استحملت و ربنا قوانا و الموقف عدي و الحقيقية ممكن تكون ان مش ربنا الي قواة انه يتحمل بس ضعفة و عجزة هما الي خلوا الموضوع يعدي بدون انتقام .
> ...


 انت جبت اللي جوايه واحساسي كلو ناحية ربنا والالم والوجع وتفكيري في الموضوع كلو كانك نطقت بلساني..
خليتني ابكي بحرقه..كاني فضفضت انا..

مليش رد تاني ولا تعليق


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لكل اللي رد عليا
شكرا كتير
بطلب غلق الموضوع من المشرفه...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وليه مش تقول بتنتقم لنفسك وتريحها ومش تحس بالظلم طول حياتك..؟؟
> طالما العفو  والسكوت بيدمرو المظلوم؟؟



مستحيل
عمر الانتقام ما يريح


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2012)

مع رغبة النفس فى الإنتقام مزيدا من الغضب ، مزيدا من الكراهية ، مزيدا من الإنشغال عن الحق ، مزيدا من الامراض ، مزيدا من الغشاوة ، مزيدا من الجهل ، وكلها تجلب على الحياة مزيدا من اللعنات ، مزيدا من التجارب ، مزيدا من الحرمان ، مزيدا من الرذل ..

 وكلما حوربتي بالرغبة فى الإنتقام من احد تذكري  ان بعد الانتقام سوف تجدي نفسك فى دائرة الندم ، الذى سيدفعك للعيش العمر كله فى حزن ووجع وحرمان ...​


----------



## twety (1 يونيو 2012)

> هل اي حد في حياتو بيتعرض للظلم بيتحول لشخص شرير
> الظلم هنا قصدي بمعناه القوي
> الظلم اللي هو بيغير حياتك للاسود



كلنا او اغلبنا اتعرضنا للظلم ده حتى الاطفال تيجى تكلميهم يقولوا 
انا شايل هموم الدنيا كلها ومحدش زيى ولا حاسس بيا
وتكون مشاكله بسيطه بس فى نظرة كبيرة
وطبعا لما بيكبر هموم الحياة بتزيد وبيعرف الفرق بجد



> بمعنى افكارو بتتغير  شخصيتو بتتغير يمكن نقول مبادئو كمان بيتخلى عنها عشان هي اللي جابتلو الالم والوجع ده



طبيعى الواحد يفكر فى كده لان ده الضعف البشرى
بس الانسان بخبرته فى الحياة وخصوصا اللى عنده شويه خبرة ومعاها حكمه
بياجل قرارة شويه وبعد الشويه دى اللى بيستناها
بيكون هادى عن الاول ويفكر احسن بطريقه مفيهاش انتقام وظلم 
وغالبا بيسيب ربنا هو اللى يتصرف والزمن فعلا بيعلم

ز


> ي انو يفكر يعمل نفس اللي اتعمل فيه؟؟
> هل هو هنا شرير ولا الظروف والتجربه خلتو يعمل زيهم
> محدش يقولي ربنا هينتقم او ربنا هيعمل لان مبيحصلش  والمظلوم هنا بيحس بقهر ووجع اكتر...محدش يعلق ع النقطه دي...



الانجيل علمنا ان اللى بتعمله النهاردة بيتعمل فيك بكرة
زى عيسو سرق البكوريه من اخوه ابنه راح غلط غلطه اكبر فى حياته معاه
وهكذا امثله كتير فى الانجيل



> وهل لو هو عمل اللي اتعمل فيهم او بمعنى تاني ذوقهم طعم الظلم يبقى زيهم حتى لو ارتاح في الاخر وانقذ ما فضل منو  جواه
> عايزه اعرف حكمكم وتصرفكم هنا؟؟


لو عمل اللى اتعمل فيه ورد عليهم بنفس ردهم
هيرتاح ظاهريا وخصوصا لو كان متمسك بربنا وعارف الوصايا وتعليم المسيح
لكن من جواه بقى هيكون نار مش بتنطفى 
وممكن يروح يعتذر للى زعله ويفكر بحساسيه اكتر ويقول 
طب انا عملت ايه يخليه يزعلنى كده اكيد انا السبب طب ياربى اعمل ايه
ويفضل مخه يجيب ويودى

اخر حاجه هقولها وانا اسفه انى طولت
فى مثل صينى بيقول
وانت متعصب متاخدش قرار فى ثانيه تندم عليه اسبوع

والانجيل بيقول
لا تجازوا شر بشر ​


----------

